# sam & meg



## catzndogz (Mar 12, 2008)

sam & meg having fun in the sea last week in cornwall


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2008)

lucky sods...they ave more fun then me 
gorgeous dogs and the water looked lovely


----------



## Richardcross (Jun 8, 2008)

Looks like they're loving it!


----------



## Keelamol (Jul 28, 2008)

Mine don't like the water - did they take to it straight away?


----------



## catzndogz (Mar 12, 2008)

Keelamol said:


> Mine don't like the water - did they take to it straight away?


We've only had them a year from springer rescue in south yorkshire. So i not sure from what age they went in water but have loved it from day one with us. Sam wouldn't come out of the sea in st ives i had to walk out to him & put his lead on him & more or less had to pull him out


----------



## catzndogz (Mar 12, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> lucky sods...they ave more fun then me
> gorgeous dogs and the water looked lovely


the water was so clear in Coverack. a little chilly when you 1st walked in but dogs justed loved it. wish we we're back there now


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

great pictures they look like they had a lovely time, my collies love the water too,


----------



## leanne (Apr 2, 2008)

kwl pics keep em comin


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

looks like Sam & Meg had a great time 

my old springer was called Sam & my old pointer is called Meg, good names!


----------



## catzndogz (Mar 12, 2008)

noushka05 said:


> looks like Sam & Meg had a great time
> 
> my old springer was called Sam & my old pointer is called Meg, good names!


i think their great names too they came with them when we rescued them last july


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

They are great photos, looks like they are having such fun


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

catzndogz said:


> i think their great names too they came with them when we rescued them last july


well done for giving them a second chance & a happy life


----------



## catzndogz (Mar 12, 2008)

noushka05 said:


> well done for giving them a second chance & a happy life


thank you we spoil them rotten i know we shouldn't but those big brown eyes look at you as if no one loves me.


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2008)

They look to be such happy dogs, and are having so much fun - I especially like the last photo - it looks as if Sam (or Meg!) is going to grab hold of the chain and pull out a huge plug ...........


----------



## bordercolliepup (Jan 9, 2008)

Great pics Great places to go , looks like they both enjoyed themselfs again did you go anywhere else when you was down here, did you stay closer down than last time Coverack is really beautiful , and St Ives what a great place and the views are great .


----------



## catzndogz (Mar 12, 2008)

bordercolliepup said:


> Great pics Great places to go , looks like they both enjoyed themselfs again did you go anywhere else when you was down here, did you stay closer down than last time Coverack is really beautiful , and St Ives what a great place and the views are great .


hi we stayed in Gweek this time. as you can see they had a great time in the sea every day we went to perranporth, newquay,st ives & coverack. 
we're hoping to go again in sept paws crossed


----------



## bordercolliepup (Jan 9, 2008)

Gweek , only about 15mins from me lovely area , have you tried gwithian towns yet that 's near Hayle not to far from St Ives , the only thing about there is you can't go on the beach yet but the towns are great , Enjoy your self again when you come down not long , you must love it down here LOL


----------



## griffpan (Feb 2, 2008)

fab photos, they enjoyed the break by the looks of things


----------



## rattie (Aug 3, 2008)

Nice dogs look like they enjoyed there swim.


----------



## catzndogz (Mar 12, 2008)

bordercolliepup said:


> Gweek , only about 15mins from me lovely area , have you tried gwithian towns yet that 's near Hayle not to far from St Ives , the only thing about there is you can't go on the beach yet but the towns are great , Enjoy your self again when you come down not long , you must love it down here LOL


no we've not been there will try next time. you're right we love cornwall we would love to move down there.


----------



## catzndogz (Mar 12, 2008)

thanks alot. the dogs love to go swimming


----------

